# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Krenula i ja! (stigao sin, stigla i kći!)

## amaria 23

Evo curke moje ! Nisam bas tu puno pisala vise na drugom forumu MIB,ali tu vas ima puno vise,pa eto i mene.Ja sam uglavnom prosla obradu i sad bi trebalo pisati  centrima,pa me zanima dali saljem istu molbu koju sam poslala svome CZSS,ili napisem malo drukcije ,kako to ide? A zanima me dali tko ima adresu u Zagrebu doma za djecu koje drzi casne sestre?! Sad se spremam i to napraviti i super.Staviti cu staviti link na kojemu mozete procitati moju ekspresnu obradu...Nadam se svojoj bebi uskoro....Pusaaaa

----------


## amaria 23

evo to je link,pa koga zanima nek procita da se ne ponavljam!!

http://mameibebe.biz.hr/phpBB2/viewt...96349#p2196349

----------


## Zdenka2

Dobrodošla, amaria! To su dvije različite molbe, pa mislim da ih treba različito i napisati. Obje imaju isti cilj, posvojenje djeteta, no prva je molba kojom zahtijevaš obradu, a druga je molba kojom se obraćaš timovima koji odlučuju o djeci. Kod mene su to bile dvije različite molbe, prva službenog karaktera, druga više osobnog.

Adresa dječjeg doma "Sv. Terezija od malog Isusa je Vrhovec 29, Zagreb. Sestre strogo štite djecu i ne dozvoljavaju posjete potencijalnih posvojitelja.

----------


## amaria 23

Pa i mislila sam si,pa kazem da pitam.Sad barem imam neku smjernicu.Vec odprilike znam sto cu i kako cu napisati....nezelim nigdje pogrijestiti...

----------


## Rebbeca

Dobro došla, i čim kraće čekanje do tvog :Saint:

----------


## Shanti

Dobrodošla! I ja ti želim što kraće čekanje!  :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

Dobrodošla! Sretan put tvojim molbama, neka jedna od njih bude "prava"!

----------


## eva71

Nadam se da cemo uskoro citati "stigla sam i ja (do svog djeteta)!".

----------


## ivanas

sretno!!!!

----------


## amaria 23

Hvala cure! Ja se nekako psihicki pripremam da pocnem pisati ,kopirati i slati...Jedva cekam...Hvala na lipim zeljama.  :Smile:

----------


## amaria 23

Evo i mene,ponoc je prosla,ja evo zavrsila svoju molbu.Malo sam je iskombinirala sa onom prvom molbom,jer sam sam i u onoj prvoj unijela komadic sebe,tako da sam par recenica copy paste...A drugo napisala,tako sam pravila zbrku,na kraju sam ispisala pune dvije stranice ... Nisam pisala nikakve podatke nego sve samo svoje osjecaje,ocekivanja,misli,zelje...I sad cu staviti printer print,i neka lipo do sutra ujutro printa ko lud.Sutra ujutro cu kupiti kuverte sve ispisati i popodne poslati.Malo sam citala okolo na rodi,vidjela da neke cure su i slike slale ,kopije vjencanog lista.pa sam mislila da posaljem mozda makar kopije osobnih iskaznica tu su nase slike,i isto vjencani list.Nece biti naodmet.Iako ce to sve dobiti kod mog CZSS u Zadru. Cim posaljem pricekati cu dva tri dana i onda krecem sa zvanjem,stalno mi se po glavi vrti da je vec tjedan dva proslo od kad smo bili na obradi a ja nisan nista napravila ,nezelim da mi netko uzme moje djete jer sam bila lina prije se aktivirati,zvati cu stalno i jedva cekam da krenem...Cak cu i biljeznicu si kupiti da si biljezim koga sam zvala,koliko,kad ,koga da vise ne zovem i tako te stvari...sad idem njonjiti jer stvarno jedva gledam na oci.

----------


## amaria 23

moje molbe poslane za par dana krecem sa zvanjem!!!

----------


## amaria 23

Bogu cure!!! Evo pocela sa zvanjem danas je prva tura gotovoa mislim! Imam jedno pitanje?! Zvala sam u zagreb i rekla mi je gospodja dane zovem jer da ona ne moze sa mnom razgovarati o tome,niti o pojedinom djetetu,jer je molbi previse,tek kad i ako udjem  u uzi krug oni ce zvati mene? Jesto li i vi prosle isto? Uglavnom nudili su stariju djecu i dvoje ih je bilo i roma!!tek sam na pocetku ali imam osjecaj da se vrtim u krug.Prije par dana dobili smo i rjesenje da smo podobni za posvajanje iz naseg CZSS.mozda sljedeci put bude vise srece. I jos nesto,u jednom centru mi je gospodja rekla kako su parovi poredani kad su poslali molbe tako da je to skoro pa glavni raspored koga ce prje zvati! Ali da nije nuzno da je tako.tesko je biti na pocetku.uffff  :Smile:

----------


## ivanas

> Uglavnom nudili su stariju djecu i dvoje ih je bilo i roma!!


Oprosti, ne kuzim sto ovaj dio znaci.

----------


## Shanti

Pridružit ću se Ivanis, ni ja ne razumijem što to znači...

Ivanas  :Heart:

----------


## amaria 23

Bog cure!!! Ma kad sam zvala,a zovem vec par dana,pitala sam gospodje u centrima dali imaju sto u procesu jer je rijec od centra koja su imali nesto u procesu.I gospodja mi je rekla  kako imaju ali da me nisu kontaktirali posto su djeca starija a ja sam napisala da ako je ikako moguce da bih htijela dijete do 2 godine.i Gospodja mi jr prvo rekla da imaju bolesno dijete,djecaka,koji ima snizene intelektualne mogucnosti,i sad je udomljen,dali me zanima,i savjetovala me da se ne zalijecem nego da zovem jos da cu ako budem uporna i dobiti dijete koje je manje i zdravo.Nakon toga mi je gospodja u drugom centru rekla da imaju curicu,i ja sva sretna, pitala me dali me zanima dali da nastavi,ja sam rekla a nista me ne kosta cuti? Kaze opet nisam vas kontaktirala jer curica ima 12 godna,i nakon toga me pitala koliko godina imam i ja sam rekla 24,kaze da bi bilo dobro da curica dodje starijem paru od nas...jer neznam tocno koliko mora biti razlika,ja sam rekla hvala vam svejedno puno na vasem vremenu i razumjevanju,ali me pitala dali sam zainteresirana,ja sam rekla da bih ja sve uzela doma,i sto i jest,stvarno cesto mislim o toj curici,ali htijela bih stvarno manje dijete,sto je to grijeh? Jesam nesto krivo rekla? A u trecem centru su mi rekli da imaju  djece ,ali da su dvoje bolesni i to jako,i da o njima nece ni pricati,ali ima dva djecaka da su romi,ja kazem u redu,sve ok i onda  je rekla da su i ta dva djecaka starije jedan je 5 ili 6 godina a drugi oko 15. A to mi je stvarno puno.Gospodje su stvarno super bile bas iz tih centara i uzele su si vrijeme  i objasnile mi! A mene je sve zanimalo,zelim sve znati jer nezelim prebrzo prekinuti a mozda se tu bas krije moje dijete...Ja se nadam da sam objasnila i nadam se da nisam sto krivo napisala.Nisam htijela nikog uvrijediti...Niti mi je to bila namjera,samo sam eto napisala mozda u brzini,pa je nesto krivo shvaceno...Meni je tesko kad kazu da imaju nesto u procesu,jer ja bih stvarno sve uzela.Ali zelim i ja dijete,i patim za manjim dijetetom,pelenama,kolicima,ako je to grijeh,i ako ijedna od vas to nije zeljela,pa onda nek me sudi.Nemojte  misliti da sam bahata pa da biram.I to sam i htijela pitati za savjet,dali ste ikada odbile,da nebiste to dijete?Iz nekog razloga,kako ste se osjecale?Ovo mi je prvo zvanje,pa nisam znala kako da reagiram,i kako da se postavim!!! 

PS.Tek sad vidin da sam mozda glupost napisala!!!Stvarno nisam htijela da to tako zvuci kako zvuci,jer neman stvarno predrasude...a jesam blesava nisam htijela da to ovako zvuci,samo sam napisala sto mi je i gospodja naglasila u centru,jer za mene je dijete dijete,i nema tu sto razmisljati se.jer mi je rekla ,dvoje je bolesno,dvoje su roma,i svi su stariji od vasih zelja.eto ,nemojte molim vas sto zamjeriti...

----------


## ivanas

Nema frke draga, zato sam i pitala jer je ovakva komunikacija kad se pise potpuno drug stvar nego kad se prica pa mozemo sve objasniti. I stvarno jedan zarez moze promjeniti znacenje rijeci. Ja sam inace jako osjetljiva kad su u pitanju romska djeca i predrasude prema njima jer su oni djeca kao i sva druga i fizički su mi prelijepi, onako tamnoputi i ja bi bila jako ponosna biti mama jednom od njih. A znam i da forum prate neke mame koje su posvojile rome i da su i one jos vise osjetljive na predrasude prema svojom djeci. 

Što se tice starije djece i dobne razlike, po zakonu ona mora biti najmanje 18 godina, znaci ako ti imas 24, ne mozes nikako biti kandidat za dijete starije od 6 godina, i to i kazes u razgovoru jer ce tete naravno pricati i o starijoj djeci jer im žele naci roditelje i ne znaju po glasu koliko ti imas godina. Ja uvijek pitam da li su imali posvajanje starije djece i uvijek mi je posebno drago kad čujem da je dijete od 9, 10 godina posvojeno i uspjelo dobiti obitelj. 

Zbog svojih godina je logično da si kandidat za najmlađu djecu, ja sam malo starija od tebe, 26, ali treba čovjek biti fleksibilan i otvoren, a djeca i od 3, 4, 5 godina su jos uvijek samo mala djeca kojima treba ljubav. 

Za sebe mislim da bi bih mogla jednog dana kad budemo razmisljali o drugom ili trećem djetetu i kad steknem malo iskustva i znanja u odgoju posvojiti i starije dijete, i oni trebaju ljubav i brigu, ponekad u jos većoj mjeri nego mala djecica jer imaju puno toga za nadoknaditi. 

Svatko treba posteno i iskreno odluciti o svojim zeljama, mogućnostima i s čim se moze nositi u životu, normalno je da svi žele zdravu djecu, a dobro je ostaviti otvoreno srce i um jer su najvrednije blago cesto malo izvana skriveno i zasticeno od onih koji nisu spremni za njega, znam puno prica kad su ljudi posvojili dijete z koje im nisu davali bas neke dobre sanse, pa bi na kraju dijete uz ljubav i brigu premasilo i najpozitivnije prognoze.

----------


## amaria 23

Draga  Ivana!! ma nisam razmisljala,ja bubnm naivno,ali stvarno kad se kunem nisam imala namjeru ma niti iskricu namjere da uvrijedim,ali kad sam nakon toga razmisljala i sve ovo sto si napisala stvarno mi je proletjelo kroz glavu. Ispricavam se svima tko god je procitao a da ga je zecnulo u srcu,nisam imala namjeru,stvarno!!!Gledaj ja bez obzira ako ikad budem imala djece ja cu posvojiti jos koje djete ako prvi put uspijemo sa posvojenjem i od toga ne odustajem,a ja sam u svojoj molbi sam napisala da zelim manje dijete,do 2 godine,a ako bude djece koja imaju bracu ili sestre spremna sam posvojiti i vise i onda me nebi bilo briga za godine,samo da je barem jedno manje....pa ako drugo i ima 5 ili 6 godina nije mi bitno...I ja sam misljenja kao i ti kad budem  posvajala drugo ili trece ili cetvrto dijete necu se zamarati sa godinama.kako sam vec i napisala uvijek pitam koji je problem kod djece,mislim koja je bolest u pitanju jer ako su 'sitnice' koje se mogu rijestii vjezbanjem ,trudom,to mi nije prepreka,niti mi je to problem.ali ako su teske bolesti,mislim da ja na to nisam spremna!! ne mogu!! Jer psiholog u nasem czss je rekao  kako djeca koja su u domu i slabije razvijena na nacin da su poput cvijeta koji ne zalijevas on zivi ali ne raste kako treba ne buja,a kad se zalije ,nagnoji potice,ono buja,ono procvijeta,tako i dijete.jedva cekam da dobijemo dijete bez obzira na sve... Nadam se da nisam opet nesto dvosmisleno napisala,jer takve su moje ,i stvarno sam fleksibilna i sve me vise muci savjest za onu curicu od 12 godina,ne izlazi mi iz glave... :Sad: (

----------


## Shanti

Draga amaria, opet bih rado potpisala ivanus... Prekrasno je napisala sve, ono što bih rado napisala i sama...
U ovoj forumskoj komunikaciji, i općenito na internetu, svaki znak koji napišemo daje "zvuk" našim otipkanim riječima, tako da su dva uskličnika na koncu one rečenice stvorila dojam (barem kod nas dvije) koji nisi namjeravala ostaviti.
Tek si krenula, i željela bih tebi, kao i svim drugim budućim posvojiteljima, što kraće čekanje djeteta. Najkorisnije što mogu reći je da posvojenje zamisliš kao put na kojem si napravila prve korake i na kojem se moramo naoružati strpljenjem. Bit će ugodnih sugovornika s druge strane, bit će onih koji će biti manje raspoloženi za razgovor, bit će zauzetih linija, bit će prespajanja... bit će svega. Budi strpljiva, zamisli da sve to, jednostavno, ide u "rok službe". Jednoga dana, jedan poziv bit će najvažniji poziv... ikada.  :Smile:

----------


## amaria 23

Hvala vam cure na lijepim zeljama i prije svega savjetima. Ma nije mi tesko zvati,ali iskreno mozart ,shopen,list,bach mi idu na zivci, heeheh,kad me prespajaju,ali kako kazes sve je to ide u rok sluzbe.i nije mi tesko,samo da dobijemo toliko zeljeno dijete.I od sad pazim tocno kako pisem,nema nista na brzinu...Pusaaa  :Smile:

----------


## Vlvl

> i sve me vise muci savjest za onu curicu od 12 godina,ne izlazi mi iz glave...


Ne treba te mučiti savijest, ali jasno je da ti ne izlazi iz glave.  :Love: 
Ja još pamtim neku djecu o kojoj sam samo čula osnovno, dob i spol, jedva više, iz naših razgovora sa centrima prije prvog i drugog posvojenja. To je jedna od meni najtežih stvari posvojenja, to saznavanje za djecu koju ne možeš uzeti pod svoje.

----------


## valiant

Draga amaria samo da ti još i ovdje napišem da ti želim svu sreću i da svoje dijetešce dočekaš čim prije..  :Smile:

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Bye: 
e hej!
evo  da ti napišem da si ti jedan od razloga zašto sam odlučila se javiti na forum, kada sam pročitala tvoje postove dobila sam potrebu da se javim. Zbilja bi htjela nekako prenjeti dio onoga što sam ja proživjela i da se sve isplatilo, i da moram sve ponovo, prošla bi još 100 000 puta. ali to tek sad osječam, bila sam na izmaku snaga, često sam pomišljala -ma sad je dosta, prestat ču zvat, prestat ču obilazit centre!!
ali jednostavno treba shvatiti da ti ljudi koji su sa druge strane su ipak samo ljudi sa dobrim i lošim danima i tako sam ja odlučila da nečiji loš dan neče pokvariti moj!!
u ovom procesu sam naučila jako jako puno!! postala sam otvorenija, doživjela neke stvari koje nisam ni sanjala da če mi se dogoditi, upoznala sam sebe...

neče ti biti lako, često češ se susretati sa raznim preprekama... mislim... nije sve crno, lijepe stvari koje proživimo kroz posvojenje, na kraju samo one i ostaju.
želim ti snagu da izguraš sve, jel ono malo čudo koje čeka na vas je tu, blizu i samo se morate izboriti za njega
ako si ušla sa bilo kakvim predrasudama u ovo, ma nema veze, one če nestat, ili češ sa vremenom raditi na tome da nestanu, ako te netko povrijedi kada ne odobrava vašu želju za posvojenjem,ma, i to če nestati, sve je to tako prolazno , ali je tu, sve do onog trenutka dok ne primiš svoje djete i više se nikada ne poželiš odvajati od njega, tada sve loše prestaje biti važno...

mi smo imali veliiikkee sreče,u centru iz kojeg smo mi posvojili su sami veliki ljudi, puni ljubavi i razumjevanja!!! cjelo posvojenje su nam rješili za dva tjedna.

sretno  :Very Happy:

----------


## amaria 23

Da ti iskrena budem,vec sam sto puta procitala tvoju pricu,kao i svih cura na ovom forumu,pogotovo kad pricaju kako se prilagodjavaju,kako nastavljaju sa zivotima.Tako sam sretna zbog tebe,zaista od srca.Nadam se da je moje djete rodjeno negdje i da ceka na mene...Ma razumjem ja i njih,tko zna koliko jos poziva imaju kao moj,i na svaki treba isto odgovoriti. Mi smo papirologiju rjesili brzo,a molbe su tek poslane prije 15-ak dana,tako da moran biti strpljiva,jer ima puno parova prije mene.Samo molim Boga da vrijeme prodje brzo pa da i moje ditesce dodje k meni...A predrasuda stvarno neman,iskreno kazem.Neman sto lagati,ako lazem sebi lazem...pusa i fala ti na ovim ricima utjehe i potpore,hvala svima sto ste uz mene...ima dana kad nije lako...

----------


## ArI MaLi

ma nisam mislila da imaš predrasuda, to sam opčenito rekla, da se ne trebamo sramiti svojih osječaja
nemoj se ljutiti  
 :Shy kiss:

----------


## amaria 23

ma sto bi se ljutila,sto ti je? Na ovim prekrasnim rjecima? Hvala ti jos jedanput,topic mi daje nevjerovatnu snagu,i svi ostali ali ovaj je svjez pa mi je posebno drag.Cestitam,i hvala...

----------


## amaria 23

> .Nadam se da je moje djete rodjeno negdje i da ceka na mene...


to sam napisala prosle godine!! suze su me uhvatile sad kad citam,jer za tri mjeseca od ove recenice je rodjeno moje dijete!!!ono je mene cekalo!!!ja sam njega cekala i docekala...Dobili smo sina!!! Ima 7 mjeseci!! koliko sam sretna-hmm-nema tih rijeci!!!Koliko ga volim-neizmjerno!!Koliko sam ga zeljela-beskrajno!!!vec je par dana kod nas doma!!!uzivamo u svakoj sekundi,tisucinki!!!Ma srce mi je ko kuca! sto da kazem vise neznam!!!Kad budem imala vremena napisem podrobnije,ali eto za sad samo da podjelim svoju srecu sa vama!!!

----------


## čokolada

Amaria, divna vijest! Bas mi je vecer uljepsala! Cestitam cijeloj obitelji, ljubi malog misica!

----------


## Vrijeska

Čestitam!  :Smile: 
Uživajte u svakom zajedničkom trenutku!

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

čestitam! :Very Happy: 
uživajte

----------


## eva71

Bas lijepo. Cestitam!

----------


## zmea

Čestitam i nadam se da ću i ja barem za godinu dana moći napisati da sam uspjela posvojiti.Ja sam još uvijek na početku.Tek drugi tjedan idem u centar na razgovor.Odmah su mi rekli da imaju dvojicu Roma za posvajanje,ali sam ih morala odbiti jer su dječaci stari 9 i 10 godina i braća su, a ja želim dijete do 7 godina i mogu primiti samo jedno.Naime živim u stanu i imam 8 godišnje dijete sa teškoćama u razvoju i stvarno nemam mjesta ni za dvoje djece,a na žalost ne bi se usudila posvojiti dijete s teškoćama jer mi je jedno sasvim dovoljno.Znam,neki misle pa što će ti onda još jedno.Ali...moje je srce veliko...želim još jedno dijete koje sa mužem ne mogu dobiti(sin mi je izvanbračno dijete)...a i on pati..želi da ga netko zove tata...spremna sam čekati i godinama samo da na kraju sve dobro završi.

----------


## Shanti

Čestitam cijeloj obitelji!  :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Tako sam sretna zbog vas, kroz ovo malo riječi što si napisala sreća doslovno isijava iz svakog slova. Neka vas i dalje prati u životu.

----------


## Zdenka2

Amaria, mama, čestitam i sretno!

----------


## valiant

Draga moja, sve sam ti već napisala i sve znaš.. jedna predivna beba je dobila svoju mamu, a jedna prekrasna žena je dobila svoga sina! uživajte u svojoj sreći i volite se najviše na svijetu!  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ArI MaLi

ajmeee!!! predivno!!!! čestitam svim srcem!!!!  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## sonči

čestitam!:-d:-d

----------


## mare41

amaria, draga moja, čestitam i ovdje!!!!!! Zaista ste oboje divni ljudi, uživajte!

----------


## Beti3

Divna priča! Čestitam i sve najbolje!

----------


## klarakb

Prekrasno, od srca čestitam. Uživajte sa sinekom. :Heart:

----------


## Gost

Vau koja brzina , tek sam neki dan pročitala ovu priču , i sad idem pogledati datume , pa vi ste čekali sina godinu dana...prekrasno .
Čestitke od srca i uživajte u njemu svaki dan jer jako brzo narastu !!

----------


## sati

Čestitam anamaria, 

uživajte u svakom predragocjenom trenutku, zasluži ste.

 :Heart:

----------


## sandra14

Prekrasno, ljubite se i volite...

 :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

> edna predivna beba je dobila svoju mamu, a jedna prekrasna žena je dobila svoga sina! uživajte u svojoj sreći i volite se najviše na svijetu!


Iskrene čestitke, draga moja! Zaslužili ste!!! I stvarno je bilo ekspresno! Prekrasno! Oduševljena sam!!! 
Htjela bi da se i naše kreće malo brže, a na samom smo početku!   :Kiss:

----------


## amaria 23

a cuj,je brzo ali mislim da ima cura  na forumu kojima je islo i brze... :Smile:  Ma neznam,sad kad gledam unazad vidin da je brzo,ali dok sam cekala,svaki dan mi je bio ko godina!!Toliko frustracije nakon svakog zvanja,losih iskustava sa nekim centrima...neznam...cim su mi dali u tom centru da postoji sansa za posvajanje djeteta i to malog,nisam pitala ni za godine ,racunala sam do 3-4 godine ce biti,i zvala,ja sam zvala tjedno cak 3 puta,bas sam rekla soc. radnicama u centru,mozda ste me poslali k vragu koliko sam vas gnjavila,a ona meni: sto jesmo?ne sjecam se? mozda kad ste poklopili!! :D  Sa ovim centrom smo prozivjeli jedno divno iskustvo,zene su neznam kako bi ih nazvala ,ljudi,ljudi koji razumju ljudske osjecaje a ne misle samo o papirologiji,zakonima,i neznam cemu...rekli su kao da posvojenje se treba okoncati do kraja 3 mj.,zbog zdravstvenog stanja malenog,medjutim to se oteeglo zbog njegove bolesti...nista strasno ali eto...pokusali su nas 'otjerati' sa dijagnozama,ali nisam se dala smesti,toliko sam ga tila,da bi sve bila ucinila za tebe...svakodnevno se konzultirala sa doktorima,cak i njima u centru objasnjavala,da to sve nije nista,sve se moze srediti...i tako je bilo,upravo zbog toga smo ga i dobili...nista nas nije iznenadilo,na sve smo super reagirali,upornost,sreca,Bog,neznam sve se poklopilo,kliknulo,i to je bilo to...kad su nam rekli,odlucili smo ga dati vama,i dali nam slikicu,desila se iskra,uznojila sam se,do kukova,sram me bilo dignuti ruke,kakva mi je kosulja bila...hahahah
sto puta sam pitala jeli to konacno,jeli nas...isli smo ga viditi,ne mogu vam opisati ljubavi,koliko je ljubavi on zelio,samo me rukicama po licu mazio,kao da se htio uvjeriti da sam tu samo za njega...jedva sam se rastala....molila sam tetu nek me pusti da spavam na strunjaci ,da cu platiti,pa me nisu pustili,hahahhaha!!!
par dana smo bili  po cijeli dan s njim u domu,od jutro do kasno popodne.mazili se hranili se,ljubili se,i presvlacili...cak smo zabavljali i drugu djecu....sa svima se sprijateljili,htjela sam im svu djecu pokrasti iz doma....neznam sto da kazem...on je toliko savrsen,rekla sam muzu da smo ga isli raditi ,lipseg i boljeg nebi napravili...nas bi sigurno bio nervozan i zivcen i plaka bi danima i nocima,a on ,kad vidi zensku osobu tako se nasmjesi ,sarmira od malih nogu...nasmijan stalno,voli da mu se prica,nevjerovatno koliko se dijete moze promjeniti za 7 dana i to nabolje...okrece se sa trbuh pa sve gleda ,istrazuje...sve mu novo...obozava kupanje,kad se kupamo cijeli dnevni pliva u vodi...lijepo i papa,ali povrce nam je rak rana,onda jezik van pa prducka sa ustima i onda ima mrkve i po glavi ,vesmasina nije stala vrtiti od kad je dosa!!! ma sve te slatke stvari...iako spava po cijelu noc,izmorimo se,navecer legnemo umorni a cerekamo se sami sobom,jer jednostavno ne mozemo vjerovati da se sve to desilo upravo nama.uvjek sam mislila da se cuda dogadjaju drugim ljudima,da ja nisam jedna od njih,neznam,i toliko me strah da cu se probuditi i viditi da je sve ovo san a ja da sam u starom zivotu!!!Ufff,kad ga vidim ujutro di ceka u kreveticu i pokusava skinuti igrackice,srce mi preplavi toplina...svi ga volimo...obitelj je ocarana sa njime,on je prosto naprosto presavrsen za nas!!!Neznam sto da kazem,a da blesavo ne zvuci...pitala sam u centru kad smo dosli papire podpisati,a doveli i maloga,ja pitam,jeste papire sve sredile,da jesu,e sad ga mozete vijedti,jer kad vidite kako je lijep da nam ga ne uzmete....svi misle da je curica...trepavice velike...obrasicici,kosica...ma neznam...ispasti cu da se hvalim previse,da ga ne ureknem,ali  srce mi je ko kuca!!!eto tile ste pricu,pa ja ovako 'ukratko'!!!Pusa svima sto ste bili uz nas...dugo je trajala ova kalvarija sa neplodnoscu,i hvala Bogu da je zavrsila,jer neznam kako bi vise prezivjela postupke i sve,sad sam dobila svoje dijete,i neopisivo sam sretna,sto mi vise treba u zivotu!!!

----------


## kiara79

amaria draga,rasplakala si me...priča je prekrasna,tebi i TM čestitam od srca,uživajte u svome dečkiću,stvarno ste zaslužili.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

> amaria draga,rasplakala si me...priča je prekrasna,tebi i TM čestitam od srca,uživajte u svome dečkiću,stvarno ste zaslužili..


 Potpisujem našu dragu Kiaru i dodajem da primjećujem da ti srce nije ko kuća, više mi liči na cijelo naselje  :Smile: )) Priča je prekrasna i šta je najvažnije, samo je vaša i od nikog drugog!!! Živite taj život pun ljubavi i sreće punim plućima jer ste to stvarno zaslužili! Pusa  :Heart:

----------


## sati

:Zaljubljen:  :Heart:  :Klap:

----------


## sonči

I ja sam se rastopila od tvoje priče.....prekrasno. Uživajte i ljubi sinčića! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rebbeca

I meni su došle suze na oči, tvoja "izbezumljenost" ljubavlju, tvoji osjećaji... sve me to podsjeća na našu priču prije puno, puno godina...
Mišek mali :Zaljubljen:

----------


## XENA

:Heart:   :Heart: , svaka riječ je suvišna

----------


## ina33

Ajme, cestitam !!!!!

----------


## mala Ina

Čestitam ! Uživajte !

----------


## Shanti

Amaria, znam da imaš pune ruke posla, ali kad stigneš, piši nam malo o tome kako ste  :Heart:

----------


## amaria 23

stvarno nisam stigla pisati,maleni dobio vodene kozice...jucer imali krstitke,imamo(neznam kako bi opisala rijecima) situaciju doma,zbog posla mog muza,zbog svega,nismo mogli odgoditi krstitke...tako da smo jucer to obavili,bilo je predivno...maleni se drzao tih 15-ak minuta,nakon cega smo mi otisli kuci a  gosti u restoran...ne spavamo ja i moja ljubav uopce,a ni tata,nas dvoje 'cagamo' po cijele noci...temp nas je malo dotukla,i osuo se cijeli,ali nedamo se mi,prezivjeli smo i gore...sad su se pocele susiti,manje ceskati...nosimo se,jedino sam primjetila kad ga primim u narucje tako me zgrabi i kad bi ga stavila u krevetic on i dalje grcevito drzi,kao da ga je strah ,da ga ne ostavimo,ovih zadnjih 2 dana spava s nama,da mogu kontrolirati temp.i obloge stavljati,pa se stisnemo jedno uz drugo pa nekako zaspe...eto,u kratko...presretna sam,kako je divan,koliko jadan moze istrpiti..sad idemo ,imamo jos jednu turu poljubaca i mazenja,pa ce mama puhati u kosicu,da ga ne cese po glavici,ljubi ga mama u vodnu kozicu...

----------


## ivanas

Mi oba puta nismo krevetić niti raspakirali, kad je sin dosao nismo prvu noc stigli, a onda ni drugu, vidili smo da uziva spavati s nama u krevetu pa smo krevetić vratili. Ionako smo planirali da bude s nama, al kao prvih dana da bude u svom da mu ne bude prevelika promjena, pa ce polako se preseliti k nama. Isto tako i kćer. 
To zajedničko spavanje jako pomaže u razvijanju osjećaja sigurnosti i privrženosti, a meni osobno i štedi koji sat sna, jer on po noći kad hoce dudu ili je zedan samo mu kroz san dodam i okrenem se i nastavim spavati. Cesto je znao prvih dana, a bome i sad traziti rukicom u snu gdje smo i kad bi napipao tatu ili mene samo bi nastavio spavati. On inace puno sanja i sve proraduje u snu, dok curka spava ko top.

----------


## n.grace

> amaria draga,rasplakala si me...priča je prekrasna,tebi i TM čestitam od srca,uživajte u svome dečkiću,stvarno ste zaslužili..


I mene si uspjela rasplakati... Čestitam od srca i želim vam svako dobro!

----------


## amaria 23

ivanaas,iskreno da ti kazem drago mi je sto si mi ti to napisala,ja njega stavljam u krevetic,ali kad je bolestan stavila sam ga k sebi,i kako je sad kuca puna ljudi ,uvik neko dodje,pa cak i sveki mi zna soliti pamet,da zasto ga nosam toliko,da zasto sam ga stavila s nama u krevet,pa dodje mi da sve posaljem znas gdje!!!moje dijete je moje dijete,i ja sam ga toliko zeljela i ja ga zelim razmaziti!!!ali neznam kako bi ga razmazila ako dijete sa temp od 39 stup. stavim k sebi da ga njegujem ,obloge stavim i sve,a on se jadan sav izmrcvaren stisne k meni i ne pusta,jedino tako je i zaspa sinoc...puna mi je kapa tih 'dobronamjernih' savjeta i one recenice,samo njemu i sebi zlo cinis time sto ga nosas,stavljas u krevet...ajmmmmmeee!!on je moja ljubav!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivanas

Samo ti njih posalji sve gdje im je mjesto, doslovno ako treba. 

Samo ti njega nosi stalno, kupi maramu ili mei tai da ti bude lakše zbog leđa da se ne pogrbiš i mazi ga. Nase bebe su puno toga propustile, one tek trebaju steci sigurnost i povjerenje da smo tu uvijek tu za njih. 
Znanstveno je dokazano da bebama nosenje omogućuje razvoj mozga i motorike, to je jedan od razloga zasto cesto domske bebe zaostaju u razvoju, jer su po cijele dane u krevetiću, za sto sam kod kćeri imala drasticni primjer zapustenosti te vrste. Kad ti njega nosis on se osjeća sigurno i uci, promatra svijet, ljude, stvari i mozak se razvija. Sto je beba vise po rukama bolje će napredovati, nije samo teorija već i svakodnevno iskustvo. 

Ja sam se otpočetka postavila prema svima onako pomalo strogo, to su moja djeca, ja najbolje znam sto im treba, educirala sam se, isla u skolicu, citala, razgovarala s drugim mamama, ali onima uspjesnima, cija djeca su zdrava i vesela, s liječnicima a ostali moraju postivati ono sto ja odredim za svoju djecu, od prehrane pa na dalje. I nekako su i olabavili, kad su vidili koliko mi djeca napreduju i koliko zrace srećom i veseljem,  kćer je još beba, ali sin usprkos svoj ljubavi i pažnji jako dobro zna gdje su granice i sto se smije i sto ne smijebez da se itko derao na njega ili ga lupao po guzi, sto je većini ljudi još uvijek prihvatljivo discipliniranje djece :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Beti3

*amaria23*, čestitam! I samo ti slušaj svoje srce i instinkt, ti si glavna. Maleni su najsretniji blizu svoje mame.

----------


## Ginger

čestitam draga!!  :Heart:  :Heart: 

i ne slušaj nikoga, ti si mama!!!
razmazi ga koliko god želiš! iako to što si napisala uopće nema veze s tim...
ja svoju djecu nosam stalno i stalno su sa nama u krevetu
i tako smo svi sretni

----------


## magda_

cestitam amaria23, predivno, predivno, prepredivno! ljubi malenog pilica!

----------


## amaria 23

Danas smo prvi put izasli nakon vodenih kozica!!uzivali u lipom danu,setnji!!!Narucili smo mai tei,jedva cekamo da dodje...malo mi je 24 h s njim,opet je onaj stari veseljak,smije se svima,sarmira cure,miga,svi oko njega dolaze ko na med...stvarno je medeni!!!ujutro kad se probudi stavim ga kod sebe,pa jos jedan sat odspavamo zajedno zagrljeni!!!i tako dobijem jedan sat ekstra spavanja!!!:D sutra opet!!

----------


## anabanana

I mene rasplaka, bravo, svu srecu vam zelim!!

----------


## anabanana

> ivanaas,iskreno da ti kazem drago mi je sto si mi ti to napisala,ja njega stavljam u krevetic,ali kad je bolestan stavila sam ga k sebi,i kako je sad kuca puna ljudi ,uvik neko dodje,pa cak i sveki mi zna soliti pamet,da zasto ga nosam toliko,da zasto sam ga stavila s nama u krevet,pa dodje mi da sve posaljem znas gdje!!!moje dijete je moje dijete,i ja sam ga toliko zeljela i ja ga zelim razmaziti!!!ali neznam kako bi ga razmazila ako dijete sa temp od 39 stup. stavim k sebi da ga njegujem ,obloge stavim i sve,a on se jadan sav izmrcvaren stisne k meni i ne pusta,jedino tako je i zaspa sinoc...puna mi je kapa tih 'dobronamjernih' savjeta i one recenice,samo njemu i sebi zlo cinis time sto ga nosas,stavljas u krevet...ajmmmmmeee!!on je moja ljubav!!


Draga, kad se moja ljubav rodila, spavala je, jela i prakticki bila na meni do 4. mjeseca....odrast ce prebrzo, pusti savjete, radi po svojoj volji, ljubavi i mazenja njima nikad dosta..a ako cemo pravo, vise sam ja trebala nju nego ona mene.

----------


## zmea

Moj sin je sa mnom spavao do šeste godine jer sam bila samohrana mama i nikad se nisam obazirala na zle komentare.Jednom je jedna kolegica s posla rekla kako je razmažen,a ja sam joj rekla-ne,on je samo jako voljeno dijete što ti očito ne razumiješ.Sin ima 9 godina i stalno se mazimo i ljubimo što dotična kolegica gleda sa zavišću.

----------


## amaria 23

2.6 je bilo mjesec dana da je nas sin ,nasa ljubav sa nama!!!Svaki dan nam je Bogom dan,i iskoristaamo ga dok ne padnemo oboje sa nogu!Vec smo prosli puno zajedno,danas smo se i sisali,loknice su letjele po frizerskom,a maleni je neutjesno plakao,pa ga je frizerka grlila i mazila,ali nista nije pomoglo,tako da smo se  brzinski sisali!!Doma imamo cijeli vozni park autica ,guralica ,vlakica i neznam cega ne....Mazimo se mi,usprskos zlim komentarima,a sto je najgore si ga maze cak i oni koji grintaju!!Koliko jedno malo bice moze okrenuti i promjeniti ljude ,pa to kad covik gleda ne moze vjerovati,svi smo se zblizili jos vise....strasan je!!!

----------


## rima11

amaria 23 čestitam na bebaču! :Very Happy: 
Vjerujem da ste se do sada dobro uklopili i da uživate u vašem prvom ljetu............... :Zaljubljen: 
............ako dolutaš do foruma napiši nam par redaka da se možemo raznježiti............

----------


## amaria 23

Evo nas nakon duzeg vremena!!! narasli smo, napredovali,sretniji svakim danom...Polako hodam drzeci se za mamu i tatu!Proslavili smo i prvi rodjedan!!!Bio je to poseban dan...Od jutra je bio u centru paznje...Ljuljen,mazen,pazen kao nijedan dan do sada...strasan je,predivan je,toliko ga volim da se to rjecima ne moze opisati....tako je druzeljubiv ,svakoga sarmira...iako do toga je trebalo 3 miseca,kad bi ga izvela van medju ljude,i kad bi ga tko malo pomazija i prica mu,samo bi spustio glavu i nebi htio pogledati i polako se oslobodio...+

Citam vas malo,i pronalazimo se...prvo s nikim osim nas nije htio komunicirati,onda najednom svakom je isao,tko god ga primi,svakome ide,i sad vise ne,place i to toliko da u sekundi krene jecati ,da se covijek izbezumi...Voli biti u centru paznje ali doslovce od 7 ujutro do 8 navecer,ako nije odmah kenjka!!tuce rukicama,vuce za kosu ili odjecu,dok je u centru paznje sve je ok...zaigra se 5 sekundi,i onda opet...ali sekudne se polako priduzuju...
Puzi kao da ima propelu u guzi,penje se ,lupa po tv,danas se popeo na stube,sledili smo se....svugdin ga je...ocim imam i odozad na glavi...Ima 8 zubica,i dalje slinimo...Premjestili smo ga u djeciju sobu koju smo uredili,ukrasili samo za njega,znam da bi moglo biti na ovo komentara,pa cu samo napisati da sam zaista imala razloga za premjestaj u drugu sobu,ali o tom razlogu cu drugi put pisati...ttrebalo mu je par dana dok se privikao na sobu,ali eto kuc kuc sad pajki,pa se tokom dana i igramo u sobi...
ovo ljeto smo uzivali,maksimalno,6 dana krstarili nasim brodom...pravi je mornar...baka ga je razmazila i on je njezin centar svijeta...svako malo netko dodje u ispomoc,bake didovi i tete....
tek sad je poceo da se vise mazimo,nije bas tip od mazenja,ali naviknuti cu ja njega milom ili silom...krenulo je nabolje...tatu obozava,prva rijec je bila tata,mame jos uvik nema...Obozavam kad place,onda prica place,ge ge gege,toliko mi je sladak,da ga pustim plakati minutu ,samo da uzivam u prizoru...vjerovatno mislite da sam luda,ali obozavamo ga...
strah nas je da ga ne razmazimo previse,kupujemo mu bezvezne stvarri ,idemo na izletice...uzivamo u lipim danima...mogla bi o njemu pisati jos dan,noc pa jos jedan dan...on je meni toliko lip,toliko dragi,toliko debeljuskast,toliko obozavam te meke obrascice,i te velike trepavice koje me skaklju kad prisloni lice na moje...

zelim svakome ove osjecaje,i znam da se uporonost nagradjuje...i uvik sam mislila da se cuda desavaju drugima,i eto ne mogu vjerovati da sam i ja medju njima,on je moje cudo...

----------


## Val

Ništa drugo, nego  :Heart:

----------


## sonči

Uživajte!!!!!!!!! :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Zdenka2

Djetešce raste u svojoj obitelji. Lijepo!  :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

:Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Prekrasan dirljiv post! Kroz napisane riječi imam osječaj da sam pored tebe dok pišeš... Preslatko!  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## eva71

:Heart: Prekrasno

----------


## Sumskovoce

Prekrasno, zaista prekrasno - uživajte u svakom trenutku  :Heart:

----------


## amaria 23

ja iman nesto podjeliti sa vama....dobili smo seku!!!malu curicu...ona je bio. seka naseg sina...tako je did Bozicnjak pokuca na nasa vrata jako rano...ali  on zna da ja darove obozavam...ovaj dar je predivan,i ovaj Bozic ce biti predivan...tako je lipa...ja neznam ali meni su moja dica onako objektivno najlipsa,a o subjektivnom misljenju necu nianci pricati...tako su slicni,tako su lipi,tako savrseni...dobili smo je...nismo znali za nju,samo su nas zovnuli dali je zelimo,ma kako je nebi tili....i tako je ona s nama prvo bila udomljena kod nas,i od jucer i posvojena...srce mi je na mistu...puno i veliko kuca od ponosa,radosti,nevjerice  da su oboje s nama...volim ih i to je to...

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:  amaria23, čestitam od srca!!!
kako se priče lijepo zaokruže!

----------


## mare41

amaria, naježila sam se kad sam vidjela naslov, i još se ježim, znam da si predivna mama, i tvoj muž tata...ipak je dvoje dvoje :Smile: , ajme, ljubi djecu i pozdrav i sretnom tati!

----------


## Val

Predivan poklon za Božić i predivno je da je seka uz svoga bracu. :Heart:

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Klap:  čestitam!!! predivno!!!!!

----------


## Blekonja

ma moram i ovdje čestitat od srca.... ljubi malu preslatku cujicu i naravno bracu!!!

----------


## eva71

Ma ovaj je forum pun iznenadenja. Najvise volim ovakava krasna... cestitam Ti...

----------


## sonči

Prekrasno ! Uživajte  :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## emily

Predivno :Heart: 
cestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## đurđa76

Amaria23 nemam riječi da ti opišem kako mi je drago zbog vas,grlite se,ljubite i uživajte,ovo će stvarno biti čaroban Božić,čestitam

----------


## amaria 23

tek sad kad vidin u naslovu,sva se najezim,tako mi lipo izgleda ovaj moj topic...Bome Bozic mi je svaki dan sa njima...sve zelje su ostvarene...puna sam emocija iako ovo nije prvi dan da smo zajedno ,alli svejedno...fala vam na cestitkama i nekako se nadam  da ce se jos netko javiti sa divnim vjestima jer uvik dodju 2-3 posvajanja odjedanput!! :D...

----------


## milivoj73

puse lipi naši od vaših Slavonaca  :Smile: 
djeca su vam prekrasna...ko bi rekao lane u Pragu da će nas ovako trefiti sreća  :Smile: 
bit će ovo savršen Božić...

----------


## ivanas

Preprepredivno, čestitam vam na vašoj sreći, znala sam ja po tome kako si bila izbezumljena od osjećaja kad si dobila sina da taj višak emocija čeka da se prelije na još nekoga. 

Baš mi je uljepšala večer ova vijest. Da Bože uskoro još koja na ovom podforumu. 
Danas sam sva nekako nostalgična i euforična jer je nama točno odinu dana da je naša princeza s nama.

----------


## rima11

Koja prekrasna vijest!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Napokon ste kompletni, prava obitelj!
Želim vam svu sreću ovog svijeta!

----------


## Audrey

Prekrasno! Uživajte u svojoj djeci!  :Heart:

----------


## Aradija

Divno!  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  Cestitam  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Merry Christmas! Ovo je preprepreprekrasan poklon za Božić koliko vama, a još više i braci i seki jer su opet zajedno!!! Predivno! Uživajte u kompletnoj obitelji!!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivanas

Ovo božićno vrijeme je nekako posebno za naše sve obitelji, prije točno dvije godine mi smo saznali informaciju da u jednom centru imaju dječicu za posvojenje i mi za sam badnjak nenajavljeni odjurili u posjet centru na drugom kraju države,  nadajući se da će ta ludost uroditi nečim, barem su nas zapamtili. Ta dječica nisu bila naša ali ta luda želja da i mi stvorimo obitelj je jako brzo se ostvarila, i sad čekamo Božić s troje djece.

Tko vjeruje u čuda, tomu se i ostvare.

----------


## minji otrok

:Heart:  prelijepo...
Uzivajte!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Zdenka2

Predivno! Sretan Božić vama i dječici!

----------


## Ripcord

Savršena godina  :Very Happy:

----------


## skandy

amaria,od srca ti čestitam. :Heart: 

molim te malo mjesta  u inboxu za mene :Smile:

----------


## mimi81

amaria čestitam, baš lijepo što su brat i sestra zajedno  :Smile:

----------


## laumi

čestitam, amaria, na krasnoj obitelji! i meni je jako drago što su braco i seka zajedno.

----------


## amaria 23

fala vam svima...fala na lipin cestitkama..ispraznila sam inboks!!pusa svima,od nas troje...

----------


## Rebbeca

Stvarno predivno!
Iskrene čestitke, uživajta!!!

Koliko je sada star braco, a koliko seka?

----------


## amaria 23

molim skandy da pocisti inboks jer joj ne mogu odgovoriti....a meni prigovaras za pun inbox.ccccccc. Braco sad ima 14 mjeseci a malena ima 3 miseca...ona je s nama od pocetka,tako da je to zaista poseban osjecaj!!!imali smo onu rupu od 0-7 mj.pa nam je sve novo.a kad napunimo 7 mjeseci,sve znamo... presretni smo...iskreno...uzivam u svakoj sekundi svog vrimena...i u umoru i u veselju,i tuzi,i boli...tu smo jedni za druge...

----------


## skandy

napravila sam mjesta za tebe   :Wink:

----------


## sali

Predivno  :Very Happy:  uživajte u svakom trenutku  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## eris

anamaria 23, divnu vijest tek sad pročitah! Čestitam, i samo uživajte, dječica nevjerovatno brzo odrastu! Pričaj nam kako se sve izdešavalo, vidim da je i vas iznenadilo!

----------


## inna1108

leptirice moja..(evo i mene)..šaljemo jedan veliki poljubac malim anđelima!!!

----------


## bfamily

Čitam ovu priču već 3. put ispočetka i nemogu opisati koliko sam sretna što se sve tako savršeno odvilo, što su braco i seka skupa.....ma neznam što bi rekla nego....život često piše nevjerovatne priče. Sretno i uživajte u svojim srećicama!

----------


## amaria 23

Moj dragi je danas navrsija 15 mjeseci. 15 mjeseci i 15 000 poljubaca...seka ga prati u stopu...Blagdani su divni...ove sam godine dobila dva poklona ispod bora,i zahvaljujem Onom gore sto me nije zaboravio...

Ova godina je bila puna iscekivanja i iznenadjenja,nadam se da ce druga biti isto tako divna...mirna,spokojna,i sretna...

Napokon vise nema onog nemira,hoce li nece li,kad cu ja,svi imaju samo ja neman,osjecam bas mir,jos nisam svjesna koliku sam srecu imala...i imam...

sve ce biti dobro...sretna sam zbog mnogih cura.pogotovo moje drage valiant...zelim da se sve osjecate kao ja...sto zelim sebi zelim i vama...

Sretan vam i blagoslovljen Bozic i sretna Nova Godina!!!Saljem vam puno poljubaca i zagrljaj,i dva mala balava poljupca od mojih malih macica!!!

----------


## ivanas

Sretna i sve ostalo naj i vama svima, lijepo ispratite ovu, ova je bila za pamćenje, pusa mališanima.  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

:Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  Sretan Božić i nova godina i vama!

----------


## ines31

Sretna nova cijeloj obitelji, puno ljubavi, zdravlja i veselja!!!!!! :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## amaria 23

evo i nas...moj dragi je narastao,hoda, 17 mj. mu je u guzi...a draga je prava cura...ona je navrsila 6 mj...pocela papati voce,predivna je.tako su lipi i dobri...zubi rastu naveliko...jedva smo docekali prolice,stalno smo vani...setnja ljuljacke...

tako malo za sricu triba,dvi male mirisljave glvice,10 pokakanih pelena,jedan zagrljaj i 10000 poljubaca dnevno po glavi i to je pravi recept za uspjeh,srecu,radost...hdb da nas je spojija i da smo zajedno...

----------


## mare41

amaria, draga, ajme šta vas je lipo čitati, ka da vas vidim kako uživate :Smile:

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Heart:  prekrasno!!! žao mi što nismo bliže da se upoznamo i družimo  :Sad:  ako budete u blizini slobodno svratite  :Smile:

----------


## rima11

Lijepo od tebe da si se javila i to sa lijepim vijestima!
Krasno si rekla: malo za sriću triba ................ali je nekima ta srića nedostižna!
Pusa dječici! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## n.grace

Prekrasna priča, uživajte u svojoj dječici! :Heart:

----------


## bebalinka

prelijepa priča, da su dječica našla svoje roditelje i da su roditelji našli svoju dječicu  :Love:

----------


## amaria 23

> prekrasno!!! žao mi što nismo bliže da se upoznamo i družimo  ako budete u blizini slobodno svratite



i meni je zao!! Da moj dragi malo pocupka tvoju curu,da izvadi dudu i onda joj ponudi svoju dudu,aa ako ne bude htjela on to lipo gurne u usta bez pitanja...strasan je.i bas bi volila da se svi upoznamo...vidimo...da vidite moje macice male,ta dva mala dobrocudna bica,koja se samo smiju,vuku za rukav da ih primis,i pruzaju ti ruku za zadravo....

----------


## ivanas

Mozemo bar mi u dalmaciji organizirati neko druzenje, a mozda nam u ljeto dode i tko k nama u goste s kontinenta

----------


## Snekica

> Da moj dragi malo pocupka tvoju curu,da izvadi dudu i onda joj ponudi svoju dudu,aa ako ne bude htjela on to lipo gurne u usta bez pitanja...strasan je.i bas bi volila da se svi upoznamo...vidimo...da vidite moje macice male,ta dva mala dobrocudna bica,koja se samo smiju,vuku za rukav da ih primis,i pruzaju ti ruku za zadravo....


 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sonči

Prekrasno! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ina33

Stvrno se osjeća da živite san snova, uživajte  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## ArI MaLi

> i meni je zao!! Da moj dragi malo pocupka tvoju curu,da izvadi dudu i onda joj ponudi svoju dudu,aa ako ne bude htjela on to lipo gurne u usta bez pitanja...strasan je.i bas bi volila da se svi upoznamo...vidimo...da vidite moje macice male,ta dva mala dobrocudna bica,koja se samo smiju,vuku za rukav da ih primis,i pruzaju ti ruku za zadravo....


 :Heart:  predivan mali miš!!! nadam se da će biti prilike  :Kiss:

----------


## seven of nine

Predivna prica! Amaria, cestitam ti od srca i zelim vam sve najljepse!

----------


## amaria 23

mi smo proslavili prvu godisnjicu dolaska naseg sina...u 9 mj. ce biti godisnjica nasoj curi..mucimo muke po zubima...Moj dragi hoda,rusi, bjezi sa svojim ljubimcem(psom) iz dvorista...sve zivo zna...ma pravi je decko...bas je decko...izgubio je ono nesto bebasto,i sad je pravi momak...cura je princeza i po...ima dva zuba,9 mj ,okrece se na trbuh pokusava puzati...ma dama...neman drugo sto reci...eto u kratkim crtama! 
ne dolazim cesto ali da znate da mislim na vas...nadam se da cete uskoro sve biti mame...mislim na vas cesto...

----------


## ArI MaLi

joj na kapaljku nam pišeš  :durise:  baš vas volim čitati, daj nam malo više  :Wink:   :Heart:

----------


## Beti3

Lijepo te je čitati... :Love:

----------


## mayato

Stvarno divna priča...Bog je zaista velik i sama Ljubav.

----------


## mare41

amaria, draga, veselim se s vama!

----------


## sonči

:Heart:

----------


## Snekica

amaria, tako mi je srce poskočilo kad sam vidjela da je ova tema dignuta! Puno ljubi svoju dječicu!!! Mislim na vas!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## amaria 23

neman bas obicaj dolaziti na ovaj forum...dosla sam mari41 cestitati jer ce se pridruziti klubu mama...<3
Mi smo vec veliki,narasli ohoho od zadnjeg posta...prosli sve zivo..hoda,trci,skace,cuda radi,da se pitam di mi je bila pamet voditi ga na vjezbe...navrsija je dvi godine ,mala jednu....ona vam je ko palcica..minijaturna mala...prati njega sto god napravi ona njemu pomaze.kad i kad se pokefaju...pocelo je.hahaha...jos ne hoda...vjezbamo doma...linoguzi oboje...strasni su,predivni,svak na svoj nacin...uzivamo,puno putujemo,ma svugidn nas je...on vam je trenutno u fazi :velik sam,ja cu sam..
a ona:mazi me do iznemoglosti...dopuzi do tebe,legne na tebe,okrene glavu u poseban polozaj i cohaj dok ti ruke ne utrnu...moramo se pohvaliti da svako spava u svojoj sobi...uzivaju u svojim carstvima...krevetice smo izbacili iz upotrebe..dogodine cemo pelene ja se nadam...:D nevjerovatno kako rastu,pogotovo on,vise nema onu bebastu facu sad vam je on momak,pogotovo kad ga sredim...a ona je jos uvik moja beba....

ma za pozelit su.mali je ima fazu tantruma,al smo i to prezivili...ko ih izmisli...kukulele..ko ni po njegovom...obozavaju baby tv...to im je opsesija,i vrtuljak u parku...jedan put sam ga pustila,on vam je od kuce do vrtuljka trca ko mahnit a ja za njim trcala,on vam je na vrtuljak dosa sav znojan al osjecaja i radosti kad mu je guzica sila na vrtuljak...hahahahah

salimo se da ce biti automehanicar,rastavi sve zivo na proste faktore,laptop,stari daljinski,nove sakrivamo...zove baku,pa se cereka preko telefona i nece da prica,ona baka vec zna sto zna pricat pa ga isputje koliko ima godina,po 100 puta...glavno da razgovor tece...

rodjedane smo proslavili zajedno...bilo je predivno...sad cemo Bozic ...hahah lip pozdrav svima...i zelim vam svu sricu da sto prije osjetite cari majcinstva...a vi kooje imate djecicu uzivajte s njima..

----------


## mare41

amaria, divno vas je čitati  :Heart:  (javi se češće)

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Pusa malim mišićima :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pozdrav i od mene

----------


## sonči

:Heart:

----------


## amaria 23

evo nas nakon dugog vrimena...ne stignem bas pisati...malena je prije neki dan prohodala...malo sam se vec pocela brinuti iz razloga sto je stopalo nekako savijala,spremali smo se fizijatrici,medjutin ona me iznenadi i prohoda...mali je prohoda 16.1 prosle godine,i bas komentiram sa prijateljicom kako daga nece jos,i ja stojim kraj kauca a ona se zaleti k meni...a ja u soku!!! tako da je preduhitrila naseg dagog...moji linoguzi polako su krenuli pricati.nisu to sad neke pricalice al ono sto znaju me naprosto odusevljava...
uglavnom pitamo malog koliko ima godina,i sad nezeli odgovoriti,i moja mama inzistira i 1000 put Dagi koliko imas godina,a cujes Dagu,aaaa dvaaaaaa! uglavnom kad ih pitas i jedno i drugo imaju dva godina...hahahah
strasni su...baby tv i dalje no.1 u njihovom malom djecijem svijetu...imali tt faze,neznam kako smo prezivili al jesmo...sad molin BOga da me mimoidje sa mojon Dagom....

uglavnom malo mu okeco bizi pa mu moran uvjek zatvarati flasterom jedno oko ,da se misici drugog vjezvaju,e onda mu moran odma upaliti baby tv, i dat lizalicu,i onda valjda zaboravi na taj povez pa prezivimo 2 h bez problema...

Daga je nasa Tinkerbell,doslovce je zvoncica...Stalno vristi cim joj nesto uzme...imamo jednu fotelju i 5 malih sjedalica,ali ne oboje nasrnu na tu jednu fotelju,narucila i drugu ali nikako da dodje,i onda krene borba oko te sjedalice,i ona vrsiti on je cupa,onda je ljubi pa ponovno cupa,a ona ga samara i skida povez sa oka...za poluditi...a cjela glava joj je jedna velika loknica...tako je malena ,zenstvena,rekla sam koda sam je izvukla iz 18 stoljeca,sa nekim aristokratskim drzanjem...ma da vidite te pokrete,naprosto te odusevi svojom pojavom...a kad se sredi...i kad stane pred svoju rozu komodu,pa se ceslja.pa se gladi...pa se sama sobom smije,pa zube gleda.ma za krepat od smijeha,neki put iman osjecaj da ima 20 godina ne 2 godine..

mozda ga na jesen damo u vrtic,jos nisam sa sobom rascistila,obozava dicu,a sve je to u biti iz naseg susjedstva...ispricavam se moran ici podjeliti kocke  izmedju njih dvoje jer ona po 1000 put danas vristi...
mozda ga damo samo na 2 ure,da se odusevi,uglavnom kad sretnemo na cesti vrtic,on ti se sav zajapuri i trci k njima i stane medju njih 30 i uhvati se za spag i ode on,mozes ga zvati i onda vidis kako pokusava uhvatit korak izmedju njih...ma sav je smisan....strasan je...a tetu obozava odma on nju ljubi i hvata za ruku i govori joj ajde ajde...i kad vidi da se priblizavam samo je gura i vice ajmo ajmo...smisnica je...

prezivljavamo zimu...jedva cekamo lipse vrime,jer volimo se djirati...za Bozic je dobija biciklu,ljudi moji srice i veselja....sta je pred biciklu ko ukopan,ni zna di bi od srice pogleda,niko je ni smija 10 dana takniti...i onda sam njega i Dagu  vozila po kuci na bicikli jer ona naravno odmah vristi ako se osjeti da je zapostavljena....premedeni su...

eto toliko o nasim dogodivstinama...

----------


## mare41

amaria, bas me veseli sto mogu tvoj tekst uklopit u vase divne fotke, rijeci i slike, uzivajte!

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Snekica

ajme kako vas je lipo čitat'! Zamišljam vas kako vam je doslovce svaka stotinka zauzeta i kako je veselo u vašoj kući! Tako mi je drago zbog vas!  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kivano

preeeedivna priča... :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Slatkiši mali :Zaljubljen:

----------


## špelkica

Amaria, sretna sam zbog tebe, zbog vas, znam koliko si željela djecu, uživajte u svakoj minuti provedenoj zajedno!

----------


## sonči

Lijepo je ovo čitat!
 :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## andiko

:Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## amaria 23

jedino sto sam ja ovdje vidila i s cime sam odusevljena,pa nasa mare nosi blizance,ja sam odusevljena,cestitam mare...nista vise nije,nece biti isto...kad se sjetim praznine...kad se sjetim onog grca u zelucu kad vidin samu napustenu kucu,prostor a ti sam u njoj,ubije te tisina,a sad i kad spavaju osjetis mir i spokoj,osjetis njiov miris po kuci,osjetis krckanje babyfona kad se okrene u snu, nepospremljene igracke osjetis njiovu prisutnost na svaki nacin,vidis otisak ljepljive rukice na zidu,cipele po kuci,igracke...
jel mi vjerujete da se ne sjecam ni jednog dana moje proslosti,ne sjetim se,moj zivot je poceo onog trena kad sam se sama pozvala u centar i  kad su rekli da ce ipak dragog dati meni... kad su mi dlai njegvu sliku,kad sam 1000 puta pitala dali je on moj i samo moj i da mi ga nitko nece uzeti...
nemos ti to meni virovati dok ne dozivis,jer naprosto ne mogu vam sve docarati,jer da idem to napraviti pisala bi dan i noc...

----------


## ArI MaLi

rasplakala si me..  :Zaljubljen:  ja se dnevno 100 puta zapitam; sa ćim sam je zaslužila...

----------


## amaria 23

Pa ja nisam pisala skoro punih godinu dana.Nevjerovatno... Dosla sam u biti jucer da pitam za vasa iskustva sa vrticem..

U 9 mj. krenuo je u vrtic.Moj sin..Svi smo ga isli ispratiti. Asa onom torbom na ledjima ,vise nije bio moja beba,gledala sam ga kako ide prema skalama i vidila pravog decka.U vrtic je krenuo sa jako siromasnim vokabularom.Jako slabo su oboje pricali...
Nasa celicna lady.Hm,sto da uopce napisem,to vam je paprena kombinacija mene i muza kad smo u najgoroj svadji.Kazem ona je preko wlana ,bezicno dobila nase gene...svi smo u familiji temperamentni.

To je cura sa stavom.Ima veliki fetis na torbice.I ne libi se priprediti pravi tantrum pred Zarom zbog torbice.Uvik ima tantrumic u rukavu.Malenog potira u kut ko o sale.Tuku se,grizu se i onda kad krenu suze,onda se ljube,i vicu oprosti...

Od kad je krenuo u vrtic,to je totalno drugo dijete.Sa vrticem smo prezadovoljni,to je zaista najbolji vrtic u gradu.On prica,slaze recenice ko od sale,mala sve pokupila...prica o svojim tetama 24 h.svojim prijateljima...Kad idemo u vrtic izljubi tete na dolasku i odlasku a onda i malena ljubi...Toliko se oslobodija.toliko se prilagodija.Nikad nismo imali niti suzu zbog odlaska u vrtic,dapace svako jutro me probudi i kaze Ajmo,gremo!Digi se mama!. 

Strasni su.Samo imam osjecaj da je ponekad teze sada nego prije.neznam...Nasa Margaret sve rjesava vriskom i placom...
Al na kraju sve bude po njezinom...Sad smo u fazi slaganja puzli i crtanja..

Prebrzo su odrasli.kao da nikad nisu bili maleni..gdje je to nestalo,kamo isparilo.Ponekad pocelim pronjuskati ono mekano tjeme,mirisno nakon kupanja...

i to je otprilike ukratko o nama...

----------


## Rebbeca

Mišići mali :Zaljubljen: 
A ovo sa odrastanjem je živa istina, moji su pubertetlije, tako brzo mi je to prošlo da je to strašno. Neki dan sam vidjela sliku sina, fotkanu prije godinu i pol, suze su mi došle na oči... tamo još ima djetinju facu, nasmješen od uha do uha...

----------

